# continue und break



## Guest (15. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
was bewikt continue und break in dem folgenden Code?


```
for (....){
			if (x == true){
				continue;
			}
			while (iter.hasNext()){
				if (x == true)
					continue;		
			}		
			if ( x == true) {
				break;
			}
		}
```

Viele Gruesse


----------



## The_S (15. Jan 2009)

Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben! Aber hier findest du eine Erklärung zu continue und break

http://www.java-blog-buch.de/28-schleifen/


----------

